# Thinning out on top or going bald!?



## Indy Nial

I'm 37 and have always had a thick head of hair, my eldest brother in his mid 40's has plenty had and my dad is not bald either.

Anyway, I recently got my hair cut pretty short and after its wet you can see scalp from a birds eye view. Its spiked at the front and you can see individual strands. I've not really noticed this before and am now worried.

The only lifestyle changes have been
- a divorce
- started working out
- started taking protein shakes after workout

From what I've read its all about genes but as no one in my family is bald :scratchhead:

So maybe its just thinned out and I just haven't noticed it?


----------



## DanF

If it makes you feel any better, I read somewhere that male pattern baldness means more testosterone.
I am slowly going bald. It seemed to go quickly for about 10 years and now(I'm 47) it has slowed and I have the thin widow's peak on top. I am also horny all the time.


----------



## Enchantment

Have you seen a lot of hair in the bottom of your shower or in your hairbrush? If not, it may just be because you have a different haircut and you're just noticing the individual strands when it's wet. What is it like when your hair is dry?

If you've also undergone a lot of stress recently, that can also impact the lifecycle of your hair follicles and cause hair shedding. If you have a lot of hair loss and you've also had a lot of aches/pains or general malaise and fatigue, you should see your doctor - could be a thyroid problem.

Hair Loss Prevention, Baldness Causes, Treatment and Medications for Thinning Hair by MedicineNet.com

I think male-pattern baldness is mostly inherited from the mother's side (on the X chromosome), although I think I read that if you have a bald father you are also at greater risk for baldness.

Best wishes.


----------



## nice777guy

Enchantment said:


> I think male-pattern baldness is mostly inherited from the mother's side (on the X chromosome), although I think I read that if you have a bald father you are also at greater risk for baldness.
> 
> Best wishes.


That was my understanding as well.

Just go with it. Even if you can explain or understand it, I doubt you'll be able to stop it!!!


----------



## 2yearsince

Its just nature, no real way to stop it. Accept and move forward. I dont think there is a real cause other than genes for the most part. I shaved my head about 10yrs ago knowing it would happen at some point anyway


----------



## Runs like Dog

I went grey-ish as a teen. Lost all my hair at 29 from Chemo. It grew back thinner. Lost it again years later from Chemo. It grew back mostly grey-white. Now it's all the color of stainless steel. Beard too.


----------



## OhGeesh

Just the way it is!! I work with a guy who was bald at 26.........and he shaved his head ever since. Nothing you can do if your 37 and thinning your probably fine just a aging process.


----------



## okeydokie

i keep my head shaved to stubble (not clean shaven, didnt like that). my wife says i look great with it and she prefers it that way.


----------



## MrK

I shave my head because of baldness. It looks good and everyone is used to it now. I was 48 and my hair was making me look older the way it was balding. I mean, how great is is that we balding folks now live in a time where being bald can be a current hairstyle?


----------



## Lon

Friday night shaved my head with a razor for the first time ever (I usually use the clippers on short) I thought it looked ok, better than the wispy MPB stuff going on. Until my brother (who lost his in his early 20's) said he thinks I have a funny shaped head (it's like two spheres stuck together a front dome and a rear one). I have hardly any scars and only a couple skin-toned moles, it feels pretty cold, I'm amazed how much the 1/8" of hair I usually have helps insulate even if it only cover the sides and back. The women in my life all say they don't like it, and others won't comment so I assume it is unnattractive, but OTOH I've caught a few more glances out in public than when my receeded hairline was visible. note: I also get more glances when I wear contacts instead of my coke-bottle glasses - I could handle being bald or blind, but being both obviously brands me for other purposes in life.


----------



## Indy Nial

So how do I know if I'm just a bit thinner than I used to be and OK VS the start of going bald? At what stage do you know your hair is thinning and about to go?

Here is the top of my head My Forehead!

My hair is much shorter than this currently and if I spike it up you can see 'through it' similar to the pic.

The back of my head is also very short and if I use a mirror you can see the scalp below. Not in an obvious way but if you look you can definitely see pink skin! My hair is about 0.5 inches I reckon, certainly no where is it more than an inch. 

I've had my hair short loads of times but never noticed it before...views?


----------



## Runs like Dog

But when you shave it off everyone knows you're bald.


----------



## Laurae1967

First of all, I was expecting to see a photo of a guy from India because of your screen name (until I looked at it again and now get it.....I'm slow like that!).

Anyway, it does look like you are thinning a tiny tiny bit, but it could be a slow process, so I wouldn't freak just yet.

Also, my husband, who is one sexy MOFO, shaves his head completely because of MPB and has done so for the past 15 years. When I first started dating him, one of my girlfriends, who is a hottie, told me that my husband had it "goin' on" with the shaved head. So there are plenty of hot women who love the look.

Shaved heads are SEXY! When the time comes that you need to deal with hair loss, keeping a super short cut is a good look for thinning hair (or fully shaved!!). To be honest, a thick head of hair on men is not the norm after the age of 35, and it's not super important to most women, who would rather be with a guy who is confident in his own skin.


----------



## heartsbeating

Laurae1967 said:


> When I first started dating him, one of my girlfriends, who is a hottie, told me that my husband had it "goin' on" with the shaved head. So there are plenty of hot women who love the look.
> 
> Shaved heads are SEXY! When the time comes that you need to deal with hair loss, keeping a super short cut is a good look for thinning hair (or fully shaved!!). To be honest, a thick head of hair on men is not the norm after the age of 35, and it's not super important to most women, who would rather be with a guy who is confident in his own skin.


Ha! I'll admit in the past that when a friend has mentioned her man's bald/thinning hair, I have commented that he's probably really horny and she's a lucky girl lol. Okay, this isn't necessarily medically accurate _but_ I was glad to read DanF's admission to support my theory.

Generally speaking, if thinning is happening it's best to go with it and rock the close shave or bald look confidently. No combo-overs!

I have a few girlfriends who find the bald look to be extremely sexy. Think how gaga women get for Bruce Willis. For the record, I looked at the photo and really couldn't see what you're talking about.


----------



## HelloooNurse

From a woman's point of view, when it gets thinner with age, shave it off! From that pic you linked there, you still have a tonne of hair. So you won't have to worry about it for a decade or two. But later on when it becomes more pronounced and noticable, shave off the rest of your hair too. 

There is nothing worse (in terms of attractiveness) than a man with a big bald spot in the middle on his head. Sounds horrible, I know, but it's how it is for us women and its just an instinctual, primal thing. But I know a lot of men who have this issue and they shave off ALL their hair and just leave a little short stubble type length going on (here where I live its called a number 1 or number 2 length when you shave it). And quite frankly, even though you can still see the balding bit there, it doesn't stand out so much and you basically forget its even there. And it looks hot. Once again I am not able to explain why, its just how it works .. lol. Yeah bruce willis is a good example of what i am trying to get at, except his ugly face kinda spoils the whole thing.

So yeah. Shave - yes, bald spots - no.


----------



## omega

Yeah you have a lot of hair in that photo! Nothing to worry about.

That said, my husband has a bit of a bald spot and I think it is absolutely adorable - wouldn't be the same without it. I'm always kissing and playing with it. So you never know. It could be the best thing that ever happened to you haha!!


----------



## DanF

HelloooNurse said:


> T But I know a lot of men who have this issue and they shave off ALL their hair and just leave a little short stubble type length going on (here where I live its called a number 1 or number 2 length when you shave it). And quite frankly, even though you can still see the balding bit there, it doesn't stand out so much and you basically forget its even there. And it looks hot. Once again I am not able to explain why, its just how it works .. lol. Yeah bruce willis is a good example of what i am trying to get at, except his ugly face kinda spoils the whole thing.
> 
> So yeah. Shave - yes, bald spots - no.


Thank you!
I do the #1 or #2 cut.
There are some heads that look good bald, mine is not one. It's kind of pointy, so I like to keep a little fuzz up there.
My wife thinks the #2 cut works for me.

I remember many years ago an older, wiser man told me, "Dan, The Good Lord only made a few perfect heads. The rest he put hair on."


----------



## FirstYearDown

Aww honey, my husband is your age. He has a bald spot and a receding hairline. It's just life; we are all aging.

Normally, Hubby shaves his head bald which looks very sexy. I do agree that ugly heads should stay covered.


----------



## At wits end

I know how you feel cause I started losing my hair in my early twenty's. Went from a full head of hair that I could barely get a brush through to having it seem to be racing to the back of my head. Got the dreaded bald spot around mid twenties. Now I keep the crew cut about #1 most of the time. Works out well here in Asia cause of the heat.

Used to have a few funny comebacks growing up such as:

Its not a bald spot,....... it's a solar panel for a sex machine!

Gotta stop banging my head on the headboard so much!

If your really worried, just sport the crew cut and wear some military looking clothes....Girls dig a guy in uniform right!!??


----------



## Runs like Dog

I'm taller than my hair


----------

